# Cheap LED moon lights



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Folks,
the discussion of the abrupt light changes when the tank light go out prompted me to get out the string of blue LED's I picked up at the after Christmas sale.

I strung them down the center of my sun room where I have 11 tanks.
On the left is a stack 80 gallon with a 33 under it
in front is another stack with a 75 gallon and 33 under it.
On the right is a 27 with my L 210 Plecos.

The LED's run down the center of the room for the night light.








I'm going to put another 2 string's, one white and one blue in my pond box when I get it in the ground.

Cheers


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice idea Mike, good for breeding tanks. I have a small lamp on a timer that throws a little light, but I like your idea. Laurie


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I picked up a couple of 36" Sun Blaster T5 3627 lumen lamps and reflectors today for my 3 ft tank the really brighten up the room.
it is like being at the equator and high noon in there now..

I also have the Aquarium Super Blues 10,000K bulbs for them but I think they will acelerate the algae growth.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Mike:

Don't you get free moon light already on a clear night


----------

